# Leveling large tank



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am setting up a 300G tank and yesterday I used a level to check if the floor is leveled. Turns out it is not perfectly leveled despite being a new house. 

I am just wondering if anyone has experience leveling such a heavy tank. I have used wood shims before for a 90g tank.

I have attached photos of the bubble on my level.

Thanks,
J


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm also curious about this. I'm currently reinforcing the floor in my 130 year old home to accept a 180g tank but it's gonna need some serious leveling.

I've used shingles on a 40g before as they don't compress at all and have some nice grip to them. Not sure they's be good for a larger tank though.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

The floor will never be level, whether a new home or old one.
Even over time, the floor will shift and sag.

Put the stand in the location you want it, 
then place the level on the stand in several places, 
and shim under the stand until the bubble in the level is in the middle.
Minor shimming can be done with hardwood shims, 
don't use the cedar roof or door frame shims,
they will compress too much.
For larger adjustments, use metal pieces, 
even coins sometime work well


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

From what I see you're still well within the lines on the level, so you should be fine.

If anything, once you get the tank/stand in position, fill it incrementally and ensure that it remains level after each partial fill.

Ensure that there is no "twisting" (e.g. perfectly level on one side, off-level on the other), front to back and side to side, as this is more likely to cause cracking and tank failure.

What type of floor is this going on? Concrete, I hope?


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

I've found that large washers work well. I bought a box of ~2" washers from the home depot for about $5. Looneys/Tooneys have saved my bacon in the past, and can cover the cost of a moving day breakfast.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

For what it's worth.....here is what i have done and will continue to do. I use a 3/4" sheet of plywood under the stand. I then shim the tank/stand from between the floor and the plywood. In this way I feel.it prevents any undue stress and potential twisting of the stand. I also have found that the brown composite shims from homedepot to be the best. Also as a previous poster has pointed out it is best to gradually fill the tank and recheck the level. 

Hope this helps. I think that your level is within acceptable limits. I have been advised that as long as you are between the bubble lines your good to go. Also use a good four foot or longer level for checking

By the way 300 gallons would this be a deep demension tank?

Pictures please&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya get a larger level. I'd opt for a 4 footer and go from there


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I would use composite shims.

They won't expand if they get wet.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I put about an inch or so of water in the tank and then shim the stand. The water acts as a level. Measure the water level off of the plastic trim.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice!

The tank is a 300G deep dimension on the main floor with tiles. The level I used is a 72" one. The floor is being reinforced with extra joists supported by an additional beam and multiple floor jacks in the basement. I got a structural engineer to review the floor and do up a drawing. 

I am in contact with Marineland to double check if warranty will be voided if shims or any leveling device is used.

J


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

When I built my DIY stand I added cabinet legs that you can use to help level your tank. You dial the height up or down. Much better than shims imo. They hold 500 hundred pounds each so I used 8 of em. You will need more obviously.

You could maybe attach the legs to a sheet of plywood cut to the base dimensions of your stand and have it sit on top if you are worried about warranty ?

See my build thread for the pic.

Mikey


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

300 gallons?!? Ha ha. Imagine the ro/di you'll go through! Lol. I'm just jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Thanks for all your advice!
> 
> The tank is a 300G deep dimension on the main floor with tiles. The level I used is a 72" one. The floor is being reinforced with extra joists supported by an additional beam and multiple floor jacks in the basement. *I got a structural engineer to review the floor and do up a drawing. *
> 
> ...


Brilliant. 

AFAIK warranty is voided only if you don't use the manufacturer's stand, you can make sure it's level however you want though... Let us know what they say, now I'm curious!


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Marineland rep told me the photos of the bubble of my level is ok and does not need leveling. I just need to keep checking as I fill the tank. Shims between the tank and stand will void the warranty. 

I have read else where that someone built a platform under the stand and it did not void warranty.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Marineland rep told me the photos of the bubble of my level is ok and does not need leveling. I just need to keep checking as I fill the tank. Shims between the tank and stand will void the warranty.
> 
> I have read else where that someone built a platform under the stand and it did not void warranty.


Shim between the stand and the floor, not the tank and the stand.


----------

